# xmas party



## Tey_Diesel (Nov 9, 2010)

i heard of a xmas party being held at the american embassy, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Tey
Why not contacting your embassy and asking directly?


----------



## Tey_Diesel (Nov 9, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hey Tey
> Why not contacting your embassy and asking directly?




i'm kinda new in town, and i have no contact numbers for any embassies. I just kinda heard from some friends that the american embassy throws parties on special occasions (HAlloween, xmas) that's why i'm askin..... ty for the reply


----------



## layla13 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would definitely say contact the embassy you can email them and find them online. many times they keep the party announcements low key for security reasons.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Tey_Diesel said:


> i'm kinda new in town, and i have no contact numbers for any embassies. I just kinda heard from some friends that the american embassy throws parties on special occasions (HAlloween, xmas) that's why i'm askin..... ty for the reply


Hey Tey, 

That's confusing, as I remember you posting a while back saying that you have been in Egypt for a few years  
Either way, if you really really are american,( are you?) it is probably a good idea to contact your embassy and register , I'm sure that way you will also be informed of any events that your embassy may host for the american community in Egypt.


----------

